# Stop the DRAMA!



## phobos512 (Aug 22, 2011)

I've never seen so many little attitudes running around on a forum before. And that's saying something since I've been online since 1991. The whole "this is the dump," "no this is the real dump" is just the latest example. Everyone (and you know who you are) needs to just chill and stop playing games. We're all working towards a common goal here, so put the petty BS aside and grow up...


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

The drama will stop...

anyone wanting to come here and act like children, will get a vacation... enough is enough... let this be a warning to all.

Thank you to those who can act like adults.


----------

